# Are the roads really that bad??



## ogginiho (Jan 9, 2013)

Hi all, I just wanted to ask if the roads/ drivers are as bad as what I've heard about in comparison to the UK, or are they just isolated incidents? If so would public transport be a viable option to get around Dubai

Many thanks


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

The driving is bad but not as bad as Saudi. You get used to it, and just be very alert while driving (more so than what you would be back in the UK).
Public transport is okay - but thee are only two metro lines so not all parts of the city are accessible by the metro, and also you cant walk more than 5-10 minutes in the warmer months. So unless your home/office are really close to the metro, it wont be viable in the warmer months. Taxis are plentiful and cheap - but then you are at the mercy of another reckless driver.


----------



## m1key (Jun 29, 2011)

Imagine the most idiotic thing you have seen on the roads in the UK. More stupid than that is the norm here. You get used to it to a degree, but I'll never get used to people trying to ram me off the road because I happen to be in the lane that they decide at the last second is where they want to be. The area around Downtown and Dubai Mall seems to attract the most psychotic drivers in my experience.

You can't avoid the roads here, so it is a question of trusting it to a reckless taxi driver, or clenching your buttocks and have a crack at it yourself. Apologies for the bad pun


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

The Dubai roads are a wonderful melting pot of morons from all different cultures!


----------



## ogginiho (Jan 9, 2013)

Sounds wonderful! Are the usual amenities easily accessible without having to drive?


----------



## m1key (Jun 29, 2011)

ogginiho said:


> Sounds wonderful! Are the usual amenities easily accessible without having to drive?


The issue is when it hits 50c or more. A 5 minute stroll to a shop or metro station takes on a whole new dimension. If you're really concerned about the roads then hope your office is next to a stop and get an apartment building with a supermarket at the bottom that is next to a metro stop. Car is the lesser of the evils IMO.


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

They are a nightmare, people would rather end their lives and yours rather than succumb to the shame of letting you change a lane. You really do loose hope in the human race and society as a whole. Central Dubai is a bit better overall than the road to AD or Sharjah but you will constantly be amazed at the lack of... not even common sense, but the general will to live.

Unfortunately it's a necessity for the most part so -

Get out on a Friday morning when the roads are empty and try to learn as much of the city as possible, also get used to driving on the other side of the road. It's easier to merge, exit etc when you know your exit is approaching and allowing yourself time to get across.

Start thinking like a motorcyclist and learn to "read" the road and develop awareness. Over time you will start to see familiar patterns and can adjust accordingly. If some guy is weaving and forcing those around him to create gaps then let him.  The same goes for junctions, signals etc. If you have right of way and it looks like someone isn't about to stop, they're not so adjust what you are doing accordingly.

Racism also extends to what car you drive here too, you get an easier time from other road users in a tinted Land Cruiser than you do in a Lancer.

I'm not going to say don't worry but despite all this most people drive every day without too much of an incident. I think the fact you never fully get used to it is probably a good thing and keeps you alert.


----------



## vantage (May 10, 2012)

i sat for my first month looking out of the office window in trepidation of the day my license would come through.
Unbelievably, there was a shower of rain in July, two weeks after i arrived, and the utter carnage caused by a few spots of rain was unbelievable!

That said, when you actually get behind the wheel and get on with it, some of the mystery goes away.

In the UK you are always told to expect the unexpected. standard driving instructor speak.

Here, the unexpected IS the expected!
Proper, polite, courteous behaviour is the stuff of legend!


----------



## tomdrumzz69 (Nov 10, 2012)

I've seen some terrible accidents here... Last October I was coming home from work and going round the roundabout next to DIP on Emirates Road... Literally a meter across from me in the next lane I watched a car that had whizzed from the first lane without indicating past me (causing me to slam on my breaks) and into the lane next to me where it got mauled over by a huge lorry... No indicating or anything...
I've seen some horrible accidents here... But not very often... 
Most people don't have any sense of road safety... They NEVER indicate, don't know how to go round a roundabout properly... They undertake and weave in and out of traffic... They start accelerating before the lights even turn green... They cruise in the fast lane, blocking off anyone that actually wants to overtake legally... Sometimes they'll cruise alongside another car in the other lane to prevent you from passing at all... They'll beep their horns and flash their high beams at you all day and night... Hardly anyone drives at the speed limit because the speed camera's all go off 20km/ph over the speed limit, (eg. Flashes at 120 on a 100 road), and let's not forget how some idiots like to drive just centimetres from your bumper to force you into another lane so they can pass.
There's a lot that makes driving standards really bad here, but you get used to it... As long as you're patient it's survivable! haha


----------



## Bigjimbo (Oct 28, 2010)

I acyually love driving here! I am so used to the madness now that like Rossi says i just read the road. The last time my Mum came to visit I gave a running commentary on what the cars in front were about to do! I was right 9 from 10!


----------



## Roxtec Blue (Jan 14, 2013)

pamela0810 said:


> The Dubai roads are a wonderful melting pot of morons from all different cultures!


A perfect description! 

From my point of view Dubai driving is better than the rest of the GCC and after 25 years+ of driving in various countries all have their different way of doing things. In Saudi today, so it's put on the "Saudi driving head". Helps the stress level somehow.

One thing all us expats have to remember you're not in your home country now and bleating about how bad this or that is and how much better is elsewhere carries little favour.


----------



## Karl2803 (Mar 6, 2012)

The hardest thing here is not been able to vent your fury with the finger.


----------



## m1key (Jun 29, 2011)

Roxtec Blue said:


> A perfect description!
> 
> From my point of view Dubai driving is better than the rest of the GCC and after 25 years+ of driving in various countries all have their different way of doing things. In Saudi today, so it's put on the "Saudi driving head". Helps the stress level somehow.
> 
> One thing all us expats have to remember you're not in your home country now and bleating about how bad this or that is and how much better is elsewhere carries little favour.


I agree with the gist of what you say. I will however, continue to bleat about the morons that continually try to make my wife a widow.


----------



## Chocoholic (Oct 29, 2012)

The best way to be on the roads here is to drive defensively, have eyes in the back of your head and act like everyone else is trying to kill you! Sadly the reality is, many drivers just don't have a clue, whereas for others you're in their way and you don't exist - but this is what happens when you have driving standards from all over the globe and lax enforcement.


----------



## ZeeKhan (Nov 13, 2012)

Mr Rossi said:


> They are a nightmare, people would rather end their lives and yours rather than succumb to the shame of letting you change a lane. You really do loose hope in the human race and society as a whole. Central Dubai is a bit better overall than the road to AD or Sharjah but you will constantly be amazed at the lack of... not even common sense, but the general will to live.
> 
> Unfortunately it's a necessity for the most part so -
> 
> ...


Thanks for that Mr Rossi I have just posted a thread on driving and completely missed this thread some good pointers there I appreciate it

Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum...Have a great day ... Zee


----------



## crt454 (Sep 3, 2012)

The roads are smooth as a baby bottom in terms of surface compared to the east coast,(NYC,jersey,Boston,Chicago)but just like every else in the world you have to be cautious and beware of the idiot that wanders in your lane without signaling.


----------



## ZeeKhan (Nov 13, 2012)

crt454 said:



> The roads are smooth as a baby bottom in terms of surface compared to the east coast,(NYC,jersey,Boston,Chicago)but just like every else in the world you have to be cautious and beware of the idiot that wanders in your lane without signaling.


I don't understand why people do that it's just crazy put your bloody indicator on

Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum...Have a great day ... Zee


----------



## Tropicana (Apr 29, 2010)

ZeeKhan said:


> I don't understand *why *people do that it's just crazy put your bloody indicator on


1) Some people think using indicators is like "asking permission". So he thinks he is"above" having to ask another car for permission, particularly when he thinks he is better because he has a better car. 

2) Quite a few drivers speed up the moment they see an indicator so as to not to let the other car ahead of them; maybe they feel they have won in life by doing so.
So through an evolutionary instinct, the driver using indicators does not do so in the future as its less hassle.


----------



## ZeeKhan (Nov 13, 2012)

Tropicana said:


> 1) Some people think using indicators is like "asking permission". So he thinks he is"above" having to ask another car for permission, particularly when he thinks he is better because he has a better car.
> 
> 2) Quite a few drivers speed up the moment they see an indicator so as to not to let the other car ahead of them; maybe they feel they have won in life by doing so.
> So through an evolutionary instinct, the driver using indicators does not do so in the future as its less hassle.


That's a great way to summarise people's intellect ...so stupid one day they might just realise that there car is equipped with that feature, I call it ignorance and no respect for other people's safety.

Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum...Have a great day ... Zee


----------



## crt454 (Sep 3, 2012)

Another thing is seat belts, I was driving with a guy that's been here for over 30 years and i put on my seat belt and he started laughing. I told him lets see if your still laughing when you fly thru the windshield in case of an accident, he then stfu.


----------



## Roxtec Blue (Jan 14, 2013)

crt454 said:


> Another thing is seat belts, I was driving with a guy that's been here for over 30 years and i put on my seat belt and he started laughing. I told him lets see if your still laughing when you fly thru the windshield in case of an accident, he then stfu.


It amazed me when I asked a local why he fastened the seatbelt behind him when he got into the car. The reply came " to turn off the red light and to stop the beeping. Also I didn't have a coin to put in the belt retainer today".

Obviously he'd never had dashboard face plant. 

Oh well another Inshallah moment.


----------



## Chocoholic (Oct 29, 2012)

Roxtec Blue said:


> It amazed me when I asked a local why he fastened the seatbelt behind him when he got into the car. The reply came " to turn off the red light and to stop the beeping. Also I didn't have a coin to put in the belt retainer today".
> 
> Obviously he'd never had dashboard face plant.
> 
> Oh well another Inshallah moment.


Well they were recently selling t-shirts here that made it look like you were wearing a seatbelt and a special 'click-in' to fool the censors that a seatbelt was actually being worn! Needless to say there was uproar and they all got removed pretty quickly.

The blind stupidity of some people is amazing. I'm still mortified when I see people using their children as airbags (babies on laps).


----------



## ogginiho (Jan 9, 2013)

Wow!! I've seen things in my time but that has to be the worst!

Cheers for the feedback on the roads in Dubai guys, atleast I can start to prepare myself for the chaos that is driving in Dubai.

One other thing, are these problems everywhere or just on SZ road?

Cheers


----------



## Chocoholic (Oct 29, 2012)

Everywhere. Driving a tank might be safer lol


----------



## Roxtec Blue (Jan 14, 2013)

Chocoholic said:


> Everywhere. Driving a tank might be safer lol


A White Land Cruiser V8 GX-R 95% tint is a popular option or of course for those with greater budget a MB G waggon AMG 63/65........and very slightly better than a tank on fuel


----------



## m1key (Jun 29, 2011)

Roxtec Blue said:


> A White Land Cruiser V8 GX-R 95% tint is a popular option or of course for those with greater budget a MB G waggon AMG 63/65........and very slightly better than a tank on fuel


Yes, but the gun on a tank is very handy. Whether you wish to clear a parking space, or even remove from your path the annoying Nissan Sunny that is weaving around 2 or 3 lanes


----------



## crt454 (Sep 3, 2012)

Or the car behind you in the fast lane that only leaves a hairline between you, the gun presence will really scare his wits!


----------



## Roxtec Blue (Jan 14, 2013)

crt454 said:


> Or the car behind you in the fast lane that only leaves a hairline between you, the gun presence will really scare his
> 
> Nice one. Unfortunately the fear of brown adrenalin somehow seems to be lost on most of these tailgating idiots.


----------



## m1key (Jun 29, 2011)

Roxtec Blue said:


> Nice one. Unfortunately the fear of brown adrenalin somehow seems to be lost on most of these tailgating idiots.


I would have thought this would concentrate the mind


----------



## Roxtec Blue (Jan 14, 2013)

m1key said:


> I would have thought this would concentrate the mind


I wish!


----------



## crt454 (Sep 3, 2012)

Now i know why land cruisers have that 1 meter long tow hook in the back, comes in handy for those tailgaters.


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

You don't need a gun for tailgaters, a simple thorough wash of your windscreen always does the trick!


----------



## ZeeKhan (Nov 13, 2012)

m1key said:


> I would have thought this would concentrate the mind


Hahaha that would

Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum...Have a great day ... Zee


----------



## tomdrumzz69 (Nov 10, 2012)

ogginiho said:


> Wow!! I've seen things in my time but that has to be the worst!
> 
> Cheers for the feedback on the roads in Dubai guys, atleast I can start to prepare myself for the chaos that is driving in Dubai.
> 
> ...


You get a lot of problems everywhere really... I'd say the most dangerous is the Emirates Road... Especially at the roundabouts... They're huge 4 or 5 lanes... Just completely chaotic...

When you're driving here though everywhere you go there'll be people cutting in front of you, left right and centre unexpectedly, so just remember 'Tires and Tarmac'! haha


----------



## Beamrider (May 18, 2012)

Mr Rossi said:


> Racism also extends to what car you drive here too, you get an easier time from other road users in a tinted Land Cruiser than you do in a Lancer.


This is so true. I had been driving a rented Lancer for 8 months and I was constantly, mercilessly bullied. The usual - nervous tailgating, cut across, etc.
Now that I brought here my sports car, the TintedCruiserDriver(TM) flashes his lights behind me less frequently. (And not because I drive faster! )


----------

